# Religions



## Veilheim (May 26, 2008)

I'm curious if the original saga had a "cannon" religion (more defined deities, etc).


----------



## Morrus (May 26, 2008)

The original saga?  This is the original saga; the religions are deliberately left open for you to choose.


----------



## Rugult (May 26, 2008)

Morrus said:
			
		

> The original saga?  This is the original saga; the religions are deliberately left open for you to choose.




Perhaps it was in reference to the original Star Wars Saga?  It's easy to mix them up...  both have planet threatening lasers.

Since this was my party's 'send off' to 3rd Ed, we decided to go with the core book pantheon.  So our cleric worships St. Cuthbert.

A lot of the religion specific things in the series workout fairly well on their own though; including the Aquilien Cross and the Inquisitors.


----------



## amethal (May 27, 2008)

Mine's set in Eberron, so I'm using the Eberron deities (mainly as a chanc to familiarise myself with them a bit).

Its not a very good fit - the humble fishermen of Seaquen ended up worshipping the Devourer!


----------

